# Biggest Karate show ever made in Israel- Highlights clip



## natans81 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hosted by Master Shai Hai, Chairman of Uech-ryu kanyukai Israel.
infront of a crowd of five hundred, year-end Expo Higlights!


Enjoy.


----------

